# Easy zonker pattern: tying video



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I threw this together over the weekend. I've been experimenting with some channel lead as an underbody weight on a few streamers. Cool stuff, keels the fly point-up really well.


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

That's a great looking streamer! With that chunk of lead and those glass beads, how heavy is it?


----------



## crkwader (Nov 7, 2008)

thats a really good looking fly. I love tying zonkers for this reason, they are really versatile and can be tied almost any way you can imagine.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

kingofamberley said:


> That's a great looking streamer! With that chunk of lead and those glass beads, how heavy is it?


I was casting this pattern in this size on the Mad after Christmas on my 5wt with no issues. It's not that heavy. The glass beads are practically weightless and there isn't a whole lot of lead in it. No worse really than a large set of dumbbell eyes.


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Did you have any beads break. I did so I am replacing with plastic beads.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Yakphisher said:


> Did you have any beads break. I did so I am replacing with plastic beads.


Only thing that broke was the tippet after I hung it in a root ball.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Great video, great job on the fly, lousy music !


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Whaler said:


> Great video, great job on the fly, lousy music !


Do your speakers have a volume adjustment?


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

iajetpilot said:


> Where would one find channel lead? I've never come across that yet...


Here's one place I have seen it: https://www.feather-craft.com/wecs.php?store=feacraft&action=display&target=TH212


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

TheCream said:


> Only thing that broke was the tippet after I hung it in a root ball.


LOL! Them root balls taketh everything that goes in .


----------



## Ajax (May 16, 2008)

What thread are you using? Looks like a great substitute for a double zonker; which can get quite heavy when wet.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Ajax said:


> What thread are you using? Looks like a great substitute for a double zonker; which can get quite heavy when wet.


White 70den Ultra Thread. I use the smallest I can get away with and for this pattern I didn't need any real thread torque at any point so I used the 70den.


----------

